
Belgian court: IRS allowed to copy your data - Tharkun
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://www.knack.be/nieuws/belgie/fiscus-mag-uw-data-kopieren-zonder-uw-toestemming/article-news-1534227.html
======
Tharkun
Original article in Dutch: [https://www.knack.be/nieuws/belgie/fiscus-mag-uw-
data-kopier...](https://www.knack.be/nieuws/belgie/fiscus-mag-uw-data-
kopieren-zonder-uw-toestemming/article-news-1534227.html)

The gist of it: Belgian court of appeals rules that tax inspectors are allowed
to copy any and all of your data without your consent or court order.

